# Irene Montero cada día más chalada



## acitisuJ (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## LuismarpIe (23 Nov 2022)

pues yo creo que a la derecha no le interesa que dimita. Cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan.


----------



## acitisuJ (23 Nov 2022)

Yo la veo cada día mas desquiciada


----------



## Ricohombre (23 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pues yo creo que a la derecha no le interesa que dimita. Cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan.



No le interesa a nadie. No va a dimitir porque sabe que su unica oportunidad es ir de cabeza de lista (o de segunda) por Podemos; quiere unica y exclusivamente la poltrona. Snchz tampoco la va a echar porque pasa de líos con Podemos y que haya tales orates le viene bien para lucir un perfil moderado; además prefiere que se maten entre ellos como están haciendo.


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Nov 2022)

Mejores que ésa las hay en centros de desintoxicación a la heroína, con eso lo digo todo, pero a ver, si los españoles queremos aguantar, pues... Sarna con gusto no pica, pero mortifica.

Los heroinómanos son menos peligrosos que estos narcisistas comidos de rasgos esquizoides.

Ahora mismo, ésa y otras/os que están al mando de España y de los españoles, están para hacerles un ingreso involuntario. Neurolépticos van, neurolépticos vienen. Cuando estén más o menos estabilizados, incapacitarlos para todo cargo público y de cabeza a un taller ocupacional. 

Están al mando de España sin tratar...

Los neurolépticos no le arreglan lo que tienen, pero por lo menos los dejas ahí como un adorno. Por lo menos no harían daño. Para el narcisismo no hay nada.

Lo que tengo claro es que ni voy a pegar un palo ni me lo van a pegar entre desmayados, porque hayamos querido que estos seres nos hayan destrozado el país y la vida por donde hayan querido.

Que estos se quitan del medio, y como los narcisistas: Te tiran la piedra, esconden la mano y te echan la culpa.

No son tontos. Son malos.


----------



## belenus (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## belenus (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Nov 2022)

lo de fascistas no hay que retirarlo del orden de sesiones...
pues cojonudo!
tienen oidos para lo que les da la gana


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Solo le falta decir que viste Balenciaga.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Yo veo una roja peligrosa que quiere enfrentar y alguien que la maneja con aviesas intenciones y un nacionalpagafantas jijijajeísta abriendo un hilo creyendose listo siendo...


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Nov 2022)

Sele ha subido a la cabeza tantos millones que administra y mucho que se pierde, se gasta inadecuadamente, se reparte entre chiringuitos....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Nov 2022)

Se merece que la violen unos obscuros, las cosas como son.


----------



## Vanatico (23 Nov 2022)

Desquiciada totalmente.


----------



## Odiseo (23 Nov 2022)

¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



Supongo que lo que le hicieron a Calvo Sotelo.


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Nov 2022)

Cogiendo carrerilla hacia la cuneta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo veo una roja peligrosa que quiere enfrentar y alguien que la maneja con aviesas intenciones y un nacionalpagafantas jijijajeísta abriendo un hilo creyendose listo siendo...



Esta tipa esta abriendo grietas muy gordas en el sistema no solo politico si no judicial de España.

Soltando por su puto papo secuestradoras...

Soltando a violadores...

Reformando el sistema legal para que en un futuro la pederastia quede en una zona gris despenalizada.

Y sobretodo ya esta desafiando al judicial... aqui ya no se acatan las sentencias aunque no se esta de acuerdo con ellas como antaño, aqui ya se esta hablando abiertamente de como tiene que dictar sentencia los jueces.... nos estamos deslizando a una sima muy profunda


----------



## Vanatico (23 Nov 2022)

Y la yoli y Pedro logicamente distanciandose de ella todo lo que pueden. Perfecto electoralmente.









Pedro Sánchez mima a Yolanda Díaz frente a Irene Montero en plena crisis del 'sí es sí'


El presidente del Gobierno sabe que la guerra entre Podemos y su vicepresidenta segunda será descarnada. Toda una afrenta al ticket con el que el jefe del Ejecutivo quiere concurrir en las elecciones generales




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## bibliotecario3 (23 Nov 2022)

chalada?  yo la veo igual que siempre  la mejor política del país la prueba viviente de que nos gobiernan un atajo de inútiles


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## perrosno (23 Nov 2022)

Cuando sale la palabra fascista ante todo cuando no tienen otro argumento va bien la cosa.
Cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## kabeljau (23 Nov 2022)

Esa, lo mismo que su jefe, deben depender de eso que se meten por la nariz. Si lo tenían el la XundaErchave sin problemas, cómo no lo van a tener ahí la comparsa esa que le echa de comer caliente a la puta prensa.


----------



## NIKK (23 Nov 2022)

Menuda loca.


----------



## kvrtis (23 Nov 2022)

¿Esta no era la que decia que a la politica se venia llorado de casa? ¿Se referia a que habia que ensayar antes?


----------



## Shy (23 Nov 2022)

Pillad palomitas porque la tarada esa no es una psicópata y es cuestión de tiempo que su frágil psicología pete. 

Auguro y espero que haga una burrada épica.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Nov 2022)

Cada vez que abre la boca Irene Montero, se agranda todavia mas la figura de Yolanda Diaz.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Nov 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Lo va a votar su madre.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Nov 2022)

Dicen que ha salido llorando. Quiero ver el vídeo.


----------



## Juan Niebla (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo veo una roja peligrosa que quiere enfrentar y alguien que la maneja con aviesas intenciones y un nacionalpagafantas jijijajeísta abriendo un hilo creyendose listo siendo...



a que crees que fueron a Nueva York? los amos de esta basura de gente están allí. simplemente aplica las instrucciones


----------



## el segador (23 Nov 2022)

El Sepulturero es un gran estratega y estadista, sabe que cada vez que Irene abre la boca 10.000 votos de la podemos pasan a la PSOE.


----------



## Trotamo (23 Nov 2022)

La parlamentaria de VOX no a dicho nada que no sea verdad y que toda España sabe.
Los putos comunistas pueden decir cualquier barabaridad a los demás. Pero cuando a ellos, en este caso verdad, les dicen algo, se hacen los ofendiditos y lloran mucho.
Son basura. 
El mejor comunista, ya sabéis.


----------



## 121 (23 Nov 2022)

Maldita loca, y malditos desgraciados los que aplauden. Ahí hay gente inteligente aplaudiendo bobadas por mantener el sillón y el pack de beneficios socioeconómicos de ser diputado

Cada vez está más claro que la democracia es auto destrucción


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

loca del coño


----------



## Ratnik (23 Nov 2022)

chiflada. debería estar encerrada en un centro psiquiátrico de por vida.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

la azotaria hasta que llorara


----------



## Polybolis (23 Nov 2022)

¿No os dais cuenta de que lo más sangrante aquí es que quitan lo que les sale de la polla del diario de sesiones a conveniencia, y NO PASA NADA?

El hilo se podría titular "señalo la luna y miráis el dedo, video insaiz"


----------



## Biluao (23 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Yo la veo cada día mas desquiciada



Está como un puto silbo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (23 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



Según la siempre precisa taxonomía progre, cualquier cosa entre que te lleven la contraria y que te manden al otro barrio de un tiro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cada vez que abre la boca Irene Montero, se agranda todavia mas la figura de Yolanda Diaz.



Pues qué horror.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Nov 2022)

A ver si se lían a pioletazos entre ellos y no queda ni uno.

Vaya lacra joder.


----------



## superloki (23 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esta tipa esta abriendo grietas muy gordas en el sistema no solo politico si no judicial de España.
> 
> Soltando por su puto papo secuestradoras...
> 
> ...



Y lo peor es que el simple hecho que esta loca del coño y su séquito de locas y locos del coño hayan conseguido poner patas arriba el sistema, es una prueba de que estamos bajo un ataque. La situación en la que estamos ahora NUNCA debería haber pasado, y si lo ha hecho es que algo va muy mal...


----------



## George Orwell (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya circo. ¡Qué asco!


----------



## 21creciente (23 Nov 2022)

violencia vicaria, política, estos no saben aún lo que es la violencia


----------



## Frysby (23 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Pillad palomitas porque la tarada esa no es una psicópata y es cuestión de tiempo que su frágil psicología pete.
> 
> Auguro y espero que haga una burrada épica.



Eso mismo iba a comentar se le nota tocada y a punto de romperse psicológicamente yo creo que un par de reveses más y peta


----------



## zirick (23 Nov 2022)

Basura de doble rasero que llama fascistas a todo el que la lleva la contraria o la señala con el dedo. Buena dictadura, buena censura de izquierdas. Caerás, ya te queda poco, tictac tictac, recuerdas?


----------



## jesus88 (23 Nov 2022)

estoy esperando que algun forero votante de izquierdas defienda a esta loca.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Nov 2022)

Es la típica tarada que le violan y le gusta. Hay que estar mal de la cabeza para dejarse penetrar por la rata cheposa.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (23 Nov 2022)

Pa cuando el redcovid solo para rojerio?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Nov 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Es la típica tarada que le violan y le gusta. Hay que estar mal de la cabeza para dejarse penetrar por la rata cheposa.



El grumo de rata le ha debido de afectar al cerebro, cada día está peor.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El grumo de rata le ha debido de afectar al cerebro, cada día está peor.



El grumo de las ratas diversas de podemos. Eso debe ser una cloaca, igual es el motivo de las deformaciones de sus hijos. Sea como fuere, su actuación tan forzada y su tono es muy calcado al de la rata cheposa, realmente vomitivo y victimista por cierto, deben tener los mismos profesores de clase de actuación.

Se le nota que pende de un hilo y se queda sin paguica, de ahí que pudiera parecer que está afectada emocionalmente cuando sólo lo está porque se le está desmontando el chiringuito y se ve debajo de un puente.


----------



## François (23 Nov 2022)

Lo preocupante es que hay muchos políticos detrás que aplauden a esta loca. Entre ellos he distinguido a Gabriel Rufián.


----------



## ahondador (23 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>




Ella no es el mal, ella sólo es sierva del mal. Los que mandan en ella tienen la responsabilidad. Montero es una bipeda de usar y tirar.
Pasa lo mismo con Sánchez. Era el que tocaba y si no hubiera estado el habrian puesto a otro igual o peor
La democracia es una farsa donde nos dan a elegir entre varios mayordomos de las élites globalistas


----------



## DUDH (23 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Según la siempre precisa taxonomía progre, cualquier cosa entre que te lleven la contraria y *que te manden al otro barrio de un tiro.*



Te cantan las verdades del barquero y te echas a llorar, violencia política es que no adulen tu superioridad moral. 

Eso no es ni violencia, ni terrorismo, si le pegan un tiro a según quien son héroes de izquierda a los que hay que homenajear y sacar de la cárcel.


----------



## elpelos (23 Nov 2022)

El parlamento terminara siendo un sálvame de luxe o cualquier espectáculo del corazón, tiempo al tiempo. Espero que no termine pareciendose a un first date.

Lo que prima ahora es lo irracional, lo sentimental, la ideologia y tal...lo racional lo dejamos para los negacionistas. Y que coño pinta una tia que no tiene dos neuronas en ese lugar?. Que degeneracion.


----------



## Risitas (23 Nov 2022)

Siempre he dicho que la extrema izquierda y la extrema derecha son la misma mierda.


----------



## germanalca (23 Nov 2022)

Menuda sociedad guapa nos va a dejar esta gentuza con su diarrea legislativa.


----------



## Felson (23 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Peor que eso... Sí hay alguien al volante, pero está loco o, como el piloto del avión, se quiere suicidar con los demás a bordo.


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



Cara de oler mierda y amenazar con parar los pies a los fascistas...


----------



## NCB (23 Nov 2022)

LOCA DEL KOÑO


----------



## wwknude (23 Nov 2022)

Se cree CAUDILLA DE ESPAÑA


----------



## Shy (23 Nov 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Eso mismo iba a comentar se le nota tocada y a punto de romperse psicológicamente yo creo que un par de reveses más y peta



Podíamos hacer una porra a ver la barbaridad que hace, no creo que desaparezca sin más.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Desquiciada totalmente.



Hace tiempo que me da asquito cualquier video del congreso, unos y otros son actores para que te creas que existe la demoicracia, ambos son financiados por el mismo director en la sombra.


----------



## HUSH (23 Nov 2022)

vs


----------



## Topacio (23 Nov 2022)

Una casa de locos completamente, es encender el telediario y ver a la energumena esta, al sociopata de sanchez, o al dictador freijo y te preguntas como es que no hemos sido intervenidos por los hombres de negro. Minimo


----------



## rejon (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## pepinox (23 Nov 2022)

Que alguien llame a la Buaaaaambulancia.


----------



## Desencantado (23 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



El antiguo Jarabe Democrático, pero ahora en orto propio.


----------



## Ikitclaw (23 Nov 2022)

A esta que le jodió mas, que le dijesen que es una libertadora de violadores, o que le recordasen que es una "puta"(por que vender tu cuerpo por algo es eso, prostituirse)?


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Nov 2022)

es una sectaria y se le está subiendo el cargo a la cabeza, de cuadrar los 700 eur de caja a gestionar 20,000,000,000eur, parece de chiste pero es cierto. siempre con su discurso con las 5 palabras clave.

no empatiza con nada más que su mierda sectaria,


----------



## spitfire (23 Nov 2022)

La Pasionaria desayuna odio, come odio y cena odio....
Ergo, la Pasionaria caga odio
*VIOLENCIA* *FEMINISTA* 
Amen


----------



## Taxis. (23 Nov 2022)

Cuánto daño está haciendo esta tipeja a las mujeres y a la política en general…


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo veo una roja peligrosa que quiere enfrentar y alguien que la maneja con aviesas intenciones y un nacionalpagafantas jijijajeísta abriendo un hilo creyendose listo siendo...



q es un nacional pagafantas??? que lo pones en cada puto post


----------



## CommiePig (24 Nov 2022)

son komunistas y socialistas, haciendo la guerra de sexos..

y por desgracia, no les ha ido mal, tienen a mucha resentida fanática Botante

llama esa leguleya, "feixista" a una diputada...y cancelan a la agredida....puta mierda de españita y su charoBoto


----------



## tunante (24 Nov 2022)

Venga Irena, sacanos ya una Ley Integral contra la Violencia Política, que no podemos vivir así


----------



## juster (24 Nov 2022)

No ofendamos a las chaladas


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Podíamos hacer una porra a ver la barbaridad que hace, no creo que desaparezca sin más.



- Apuesto por suicidio ampliado.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## ashe (24 Nov 2022)

Pues yo me alegro de que esté ahi, por ser el máximo exponente del feminismo, de como la democracia es una aberración permitiendo a esos esperpentos llegar a pillar poltrona y como esta a su vez es el máximo exponente de la realidad de la mujer actual, que solo está ahi por ponerse a cuatro patas con la rata chepuda

La única diferencia entre esta feminista y las otras es que las otras no tienen la poltrona que tiene esta

Es curioso como ha derivado los derechos de la mujer reduciendo a la mujer ser la basura estándar actual.. cuya única utilidad es el tema reproductivo, de ahi que algunos queramos legalizar los vientres de alquiler, para enviar a esperpentos como esos a tomar por culo porque esta clase de mujer es bastante mas común de lo que muchos creen en realidad a día de hoy


----------



## Vanatico (24 Nov 2022)

Irene Montero y Podemos han convertido el feminismo es histerismo. Todo lo que le rodea esta envuelto de gritos.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Nov 2022)

Otro viajecito a NY con sus amigas y aliades, es lo que necesita para venir más empoderada.


----------



## skan (24 Nov 2022)

No olvidemos que esta chusma idolatra a genocidas como Indalecio Prieto, Largo Caballero, Stalin...
Y que llevan años insultando a jueces y juezas, a Ayuso, a Arrimadas, a Andrea Levy, Ana Botella...


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Nov 2022)

La pucheritos está para camisa de fuerza y habitación acolchada, un día de estos se hará daño a sí misma o le meterá un tiro en el pene, con una de las famosas balas, al señorito Rata.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Desencantado (24 Nov 2022)

Irene Pucheros


----------



## bondiappcc (24 Nov 2022)

¿En las casas de apuestas se juega a ver cuándo dimite, le coje un soponcio o el número de pastillas que toma?


----------



## Mis Alaska (24 Nov 2022)

Juguete roto en 3...


----------



## locodelacolina (24 Nov 2022)

Es el claro ejemplo entre feminista y FEMINACI.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La pucheritos está para camisa de fuerza y habitación acolchada, un día de estos se hará daño a sí misma o le meterá un tiro en el pene, con una de las famosas balas, al señorito Rata.



Tengo el pálpito últimamente de que a esta "la sacrifican". En plan "lobo solitario machista le da a la ministra con un bate de beisbol en un acto electoral de podemas, a una semana de las elecciones". Y luego la culpa es de todos los que la criticaron, hay que ilegalizar a BOCS y tal.


----------



## acitisuJ (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## XRL (24 Nov 2022)

entre un circo y un psiquiátrico es esto


----------



## acitisuJ (24 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> - Apuesto por suicidio ampliado.



Pues yo espero que si la desquiciada se suicida no sea un suicidio ampliado, sus hijos no tienen culpa de nada y bastante desgracia tienen con tener unos padres como esos.


----------



## spala (24 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



cuando te ofenden las verdades,


----------



## superloki (24 Nov 2022)

Y no olvidemos lo mejor, y es que a esta loca del coño le gusta Bad Bunny...


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2022)

La criminal Àngels Barceló , vocero de los enemigos de España, de nuevo tergiversando la realidad para darle la vuelta a la tortilla.

O sea , que lo grave es decir que el nepotismo es la más abyecta forma de corrupción en la política y no el hecho de que se haga.

Es como si fuese más grave señalar al ladrón que robar.


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

*El presidente del TSJ de La Rioja, sobre las rebajas por la ley del 'solo sí es sí': "Ha habido una interpretación errónea"*










El presidente del TSJ de La Rioja, sobre las rebajas por la ley del 'solo sí es sí': "Ha habido una interpretación errónea"


El magistrado Javier Marca prevé que el Supremo confirme el criterio seguido por la Audiencia de Logroño, que no ha rebajado aún ni una sola condena a agresores sexuales en aras a la disposición transitoria quinta del Código Penal, y asegura que "no hay razones para la alarma social".




www.publico.es


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

*Montero orgullosa de haber sido cajera:*


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2022)

Una tlp psicopatizada, lo tipico de las chonis que estudian psicologia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> *Montero orgullosa de haber sido cajera:*




9 matriculas de honor?


vamos 9 felaciones y punto.


----------



## naburiano (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> *Montero orgullosa de haber sido cajera:*



Es absolutamente demencial que está tipeja sacase buenas notas en nada. Menudo declive el de psicología.


----------



## bondiappcc (24 Nov 2022)

Además de concubinar, hace muy bien lo de mover la cabeza como los perretes que hace años había en los coches.


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> 9 matriculas de honor?
> 
> 
> vamos 9 felaciones y punto.





naburiano dijo:


> Es absolutamente demencial que está tipeja sacase buenas notas en nada. Menudo declive el de psicología.



Dos culitos escocidos


----------



## naburiano (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Dos culitos escocidos



Pero a ver, que no sabe nada, de nada, es demencial lo de está tipeja.


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Pero a ver, que no sabe nada, de nada, es demencial lo de está tipeja.



Ponnos tu curriculum para comparar y echarnos unas risas


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Dos culitos escocidos




a mamarla podemita


----------



## naburiano (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Ponnos tu curriculum para comparar y echarnos unas risas



Eres subnormal?


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> a mamarla podemita



Ponnos tu curriculum para comparar y echarnos unas risas, soplapollas


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Eres subnormal?



*Lo que tú eres es un HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA, A CASCARLA SOPLAPOLLAS!*


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Ponnos tu curriculum para comparar y echarnos unas risas, soplapollas




de momento voy a ser forense, cosa que esa demente solo sirve para ser sujeta de pruebas control.

Mi curriculum no lleva mamadas ni ascensos por liarme con el jefe.

Venga podermonguer, a cobrar tus posts a la sede de unidas jodemos.


----------



## A.Daimiel (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Ponnos tu curriculum para comparar y echarnos unas risas, soplapollas



a ver puta escoria, para tener mejor CV que la feladora de Galapagar no hay que ser una eminencia. Solo retarders como tu con la logse se deben admirar de su sobresaliente en una carrera pinta y colorea como psicología, en la que por ser una puta basura roja ya te ponen de notable para arriba


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> de momento voy a ser forense, cosa que esa demente solo sirve para ser sujeta de pruebas control.
> 
> Mi curriculum no lleva mamadas ni ascensos por liarme con el jefe.
> 
> Venga podermonguer, a cobrar tus posts a la sede de unidas jodemos.



En caso de que eso se acierto, que lo dudo ya que estás en el foro 24/7 en vez de empollando, de momento solo eres un "voy a ser", mindundi, cuando llegues a serlo pones pruebas aquí, tonto a las tres *wanabi*


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> a ver puta escoria, para tener mejor CV que la feladora de Galapagar no hay que ser una eminencia. Solo retarders como tu con la logse se deben admirar de su sobresaliente en una carrera pinta y colorea como psicología, en la que por ser una puta basura roja ya te ponen de notable para arriba



*El hijo de perra me viene con otra cuneta, a cascarla HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA !*


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> a ver puta escoria, para tener mejor CV que la feladora de Galapagar no hay que ser una eminencia. Solo retarders como tu con la logse se deben admirar de su sobresaliente en una carrera pinta y colorea como psicología, en la que por ser una puta basura roja ya te ponen de notable para arriba




Doy fe, me han expedientado unas charos tortillers por ser facha y quejarme de sus charadas, su lenguaje inclusivo y sus mierdas marxistas.


----------



## Paisaje (24 Nov 2022)

...y el hemiciclo a 1/3 de su capacidad. 
Todo fenomenal.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Cuanto odio desprende la estudiadora del chepas


----------



## murti-bing (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> *Montero orgullosa de haber sido cajera:*



Pues ésto me confirma lo que ya pensaba: no me pondría en manos de un psicólogo ni aunque tuviera depresión profunda.
No es por faltar, pero los que he conocido (compañeros de escuela o gente cercana) eran simplemente idiotas con un papel bajo el brazo y no tengo ni idea de qué me podrían aportar. Ésta no parece una excepción. Creo que si visitara a uno y me soltara la mierda esa de "te tienes que querer un poco más" saldría por la puerta in situ y sin pagar.


----------



## gold digger (24 Nov 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Pues ésto me confirma lo que ya pensaba: no me pondría en manos de un psicólogo ni aunque tuviera depresión profunda.
> No es por faltar, pero los que he conocido (compañeros de escuela o gente cercana) eran simplemente idiotas con un papel bajo el brazo y no tengo ni idea de qué me podrían aportar. Ésta no parece una excepción.



Mucho mejor Ayuso con su carrerita de Periodismo
O Pagascal con su carrerita de Sociología sacada en tropecientos años   
O Moreno Bonilla, sin estudios universitarios
O... ¿Sigo?


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Nov 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues yo me alegro de que esté ahi, por ser el máximo exponente del feminismo, de como la democracia es una aberración permitiendo a esos esperpentos llegar a pillar poltrona y como esta a su vez es el máximo exponente de la realidad de la mujer actual, que solo está ahi por ponerse a cuatro patas con la rata chepuda
> 
> La única diferencia entre esta feminista y las otras es que las otras no tienen la poltrona que tiene esta
> 
> Es curioso como ha derivado los derechos de la mujer reduciendo a la mujer ser la basura estándar actual.. cuya única utilidad es el tema reproductivo, de ahi que algunos queramos legalizar los vientres de alquiler, para enviar a esperpentos como esos a tomar por culo porque esta clase de mujer es bastante mas común de lo que muchos creen en realidad a día de hoy



Totalmente de acuerdo, como mujer deja mucho que desear, y se podría definir con un braguetazo eh ya. Pero que sepas que eso lo llevan haciendo las mujeres toda la vida, ella es la primera machista de todas y disfruta de ello, mientras el resto de mujeres viven en la miseria más absoluta.


----------



## murti-bing (24 Nov 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Mucho mejor Ayuso con su carrerita de Periodismo
> O Pagascal con su carrerita de Sociología sacada en tropecientos años
> O Moreno Bonilla, sin estudios universitarios
> O... ¿Sigo?



Joder CM, estás desatado. No estoy hablando ni siquiera de política. Estoy hablando de que esta señora está presumiendo de algo que, por lo que he visto, no tiene ningún valor. 
Tú que cojones sabes de lo que pienso yo de Ayuso, Bonilla o los demás? Estoy criticando lo ridículo de presumir de matriculitas en un master de psicología.


----------



## murti-bing (24 Nov 2022)

Pero ya se sabe que en el país de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.


----------



## Gorroto (24 Nov 2022)

Pues esta siendo una gran ministra, que no se si estará chalada, pero al menos esta intentando hacer cosas para solucionar los problemas, obviamente en base a su ideologia no la de la oposición.

Para los que queréis una ministra florero que no haga nada votad al PP o a Vox


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Pues esta siendo una gran ministra, que no se si estará chalada, pero al menos esta intentando hacer cosas para solucionar los problemas, obviamente en base a su ideologia no la de la oposición.
> 
> Para los que queréis una ministra florero que no haga nada votad al PP o a Vox



Es que no está haciendo nada, sigue lo que le dicta la Rata. Parece una especie de muñeco de José Luis Moreno.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (24 Nov 2022)

Muérete ya hija de puta.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Muérete ya hija de puta.



Yo, con dejar de pagarle la nómjna de nuestros bolsillos, me sobra.


----------



## locodelacolina (24 Nov 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando a una activista la regalas un ministerio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)

a ver si me entero..

los progres que se pasan toda la vida a todas horas escupiendo veneno insultos y burlas sobre los conservadores

facha racista homofobo machista maltratador violador etc

se ofenden por que 1 dia le pintan la cara ?


----------



## petro6 (24 Nov 2022)

Esta aterrada por intuir que tendrá que volver a ponerse de rodillas para obtener algún otro puestecillo a costa del contribuyente.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (24 Nov 2022)

Jolines alguien me ha llevado la contraria, quiero irme con mi mamá y que conste en acta. Caca, culo, pedo, pis, fachas, nazis, Franco, repetir, repetir, repetir.


----------



## lagintoinc (24 Nov 2022)

Retire la alusión y le llamo al orden.Qué circo !!


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (24 Nov 2022)

Mientras tanto un hombre puede ir X años a la cárcel (no sé cómo están los precios ahora) por tocarle el culo a una tía. O mejor aún, sin haber hecho nada, porque una tía diga que le ha tocado el culo. Sólo por ser hombre, nada más. Y eso ni se discute ni nos importa, es más, la gente aplaudiendo y pidiendo que pongan más años.

Salvo casos aislados (400 denuncias aisladas al día), cuando les toca, que dejan de aplaudir.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (24 Nov 2022)

Pobrecita, Pablo huyó.


----------



## ominae (24 Nov 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> a ver si me entero..
> 
> los progres que se pasan toda la vida a todas horas escupiendo veneno insultos y burlas sobre los conservadores
> 
> ...



Es la forma natural de actuar de los psicopatas, las cosas no se valoran por lo que son sino por si les afecta a ellos o no. La mayoria de la gente de izquierdas tiene ese tipo de mentalidad y en momentos como estes es cuando se puede ver claramente una y otra vez, para ellos comportarse asi es un instinto, ni siquiera tienen que razonarlo, es su forma natural de actuar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Es la forma natural de actuar de los psicopatas, las cosas no se valoran por lo que son sino por si les afecta a ellos o no. La mayoria de la gente de izquierdas tiene ese tipo de mentalidad y en momentos como estes es cuando se puede ver claramente una y otra vez, para ellos comportarse asi es un instinto, ni siquiera tienen que razonarlo, es su forma natural de actuar.



La Fe Progre

estos eran los racionalista y cientificos no ?


----------



## ominae (24 Nov 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La Fe Progre
> 
> estos eran los racionalista y cientificos no ?



y los amantes de la libertad de expresion, que han protagonizado las mayores censuras de la historia de la humanidad en las redes sociales.

Con esta gente no se puede convivir, o las democracias occidentales y sus habitantes entienden lo que esta pasando o estos especimenes fallidos de humano nos devuelven a la epoca de las cavernas y luego nos culpan de ello mientras se hacen fotos sonriendo en las redes sociales como si no estuviese pasando nada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)

ominae dijo:


> y los amantes de la libertad de expresion, que han protagonizado las mayores censuras de la historia de la humanidad en las redes sociales.
> 
> Con esta gente no se puede convivir, o las democracias occidentales y sus habitantes entienden lo que esta pasando o estos especimenes fallidos de humano nos devuelven a la epoca de las cavernas y luego nos culpan de ello mientras se hacen fotos sonriendo en las redes sociales como si no estuviese pasando nada.





Sólo queda VOX y


----------



## Clorhídrico (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sanchijuela (24 Nov 2022)

No sé a qué viene la escandalera histérica, si todavía no le han dicho que la azotarían hasta que sangrara, ¡ah! no, que eso es jarabe democrático y justicia poética.

Y los de la PSOE haciendo causa común con una individua que está de frenopático.


----------



## gabrielo (24 Nov 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> No sé a qué viene la escandalera histérica, si todavía no le han dicho que la azotarían hasta que sangrara, ¡ah! no, que eso es jarabe democrático y justicia poética.
> 
> Y los de la PSOE haciendo causa común con una individua que está de frenopático.



me acuerdo cuando el camarada chepov alentaba a los suyos que a los de la derecha había que hacerle escraches que eran jarabe democrático después cuando se lo hicieron a el menudos berrinches y escándalos armaba.


----------



## Vanatico (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## gabrielo (24 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



que buenísimo parlamentario es Iván espinosa de los monteros y pensar que creía al principio que era un hijo de papa alguien sin ningún merito, pues no todo un orador increíble y cuidadito sin caer en el insulto


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sanchijuela (24 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> me acuerdo cuando el camarada chepov alentaba a los suyos que a los de la derecha había que hacerle escraches que eran jarabe democrático después cuando se lo hicieron a el menudos berrinches y escándalos armaba.



Exactamente.

Por cierto, que viene muy a cuento un twitt con el audio "cambiado", y de lo que se dice en ese audio, nadie dijo nada.


----------



## Vanatico (24 Nov 2022)

Y con la diferencia de que Irene ha tragado mas leche que un ternero para llegar donde ha llegado.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## danilovix (24 Nov 2022)

No están chalados, son malas personas, malos como el veneno


----------



## noseyo (24 Nov 2022)

El día de verdad que tengamos fascistas en el poder van a ver lo que es un país en orden y está hija de puta sentenciada con todos los políticos a pena capital por alta traición a España


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## rondo (24 Nov 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Se merece que la violen unos obscuros, las cosas como son.



Eso sería un gran karma


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La criminal Àngels Barceló , vocero de los enemigos de España, de nuevo tergiversando la realidad para darle la vuelta a la tortilla.
> 
> O sea , que lo grave es decir que el nepotismo es la más abyecta forma de corrupción en la política y no el hecho de que se haga.
> 
> Es como si fuese más grave señalar al ladrón que robar.



Si los hombres de este país tuviesen huevos, se organizaría una manifestación contra ese ministerio criminal propio de dictaduras distópicas. 
Están destrozando la vida a cientos de miles de españoles y llevando a muchos al suicidio porque se lo han quitado todo. 
No solo han perdido a su familia por la histeria de una mujer desquiciada, y lo han echado de su hogar, sino que sufren la humillación de tener que seguir pagando y muchas veces ver como su casa es ocupada por otro hombre y viven a su costa. 

De hacer esa manifestación, tendría que hacerse un muñeco el doble de grande que el de Ayuso, con Irene montero en posición de felación a la rata chepuda. 









El celo de la izquierda en humillar a Ayuso


Su audacia política sigue haciéndose evidente cada día, por mucho que la izquierda insista en llamarla loca, fea, tonta, bruja mala y asesina.




www.libertaddigital.com

















La oposición carga contra la gestión de Ayuso de la Sanidad: "Se han metido en una chapuza que ha llevado al caos"


Más Madrid, PSOE y Unidas Podemos han deplorado el plan del Ejecutivo autonómico del PP, asegurando que este plan para reabrir los consultorios de urgencias "no puede seguir adelante".




www.lasexta.com


----------



## amputado (24 Nov 2022)

su unica manera de que alguien hable de ella es insultando o liandola.
no sera recordada por ningun cambio social importante
hasta las mujeres de verdad la odian. han perdido derechos ganados durante cientos de años


----------



## rondo (24 Nov 2022)

Ojalá todos violadores que salgan a la calle por culpa de Irene montero,violen feminazis progres,se lo merecen


----------



## Destro (24 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



Lo que ella hace pero que no quiere que le hagan a ella.

Es como lo de los escratches: cuando lo hace él es jarabe democrático, cuando se lo hacen a él debe de ser lo opuesto.


----------



## Destro (24 Nov 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No va a dimitir porque sabe que su unica oportunidad es ir de cabeza de lista (o de segunda) por Podemos; quiene unica y exclusivamente la poltrona.



Hasta el coletas supo cuándo había tocado techo y debía dejarlo para pasar a vivir cómodamente de las rentas y puestecitos preparados.

Esta, que tiene mucho menos mérito, que ya es decir, y debe de tener aún menos cabeza, parece que no sabe cuándo es el momento. 

Igual está tan mal de la cabeza, y desde luego lo aparenta, que ni se da cuenta.

Aunque igual es lo que se busca: mantengan a esta en la cabeza de Podemos, que así seguirán hundidas. El PSOE debe de ser el primer interesado, y es que muchas veces la política es muy retorcida.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Nov 2022)

LO MISMO QUE HA HECHO LA CAJERA LLAMANDO VIOLADORES, AGRESORES A LOS VARONES HETEROSEXUALES BLANCOS Y NAITIVOS DE ESPAÑA

O COLABORAR CON EL SECUESTRO DE NIÑOS

QUE SE JODA, POCO LE HA DICHO


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Nov 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Cuánto daño está haciendo esta tipeja a las mujeres y a la política en general…



a los hombres españoles
si eres panchito, morito o negrito no hay delito


----------



## Taxis. (24 Nov 2022)

Una tiparraca liberadora de violadores… 
Urge crear una plataforma de victimas y hacer llegar por todos los medios a la opinión pública lo que realmente está sucediendo.









El 'solo sí es sí' rebaja dos años la pena a un condenado por violar a una menor en Valladolid


La Audiencia vallisoletana decide rebajar de 12 a 10 años de cárcel la pena impuesta a un condenado por agresión sexual a una menor de 16




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo el telediario de tv1.

La descomunal campaña mediática para hacer de una bobada que todo el mundo sabe desde el primer día, el mayor de los escándalos , lógicamente intenta tapar la traición de Sánchez liberando a los criminales " catalanes " sicarios de los enemigos de España, que a punto estuvieron de provocar una guerra civil. 

Cambiando las leyes después del delito !!! lo nunca visto.



" banda de fascistas " insultó la Montero por enésima vez a los 52 diputados de VOX , eso sí que es un insulto. 
Lo de que es ministra por ligarse al chepas es una evidencia. Si no le hubiese quitado el novio a la Tania, ahora sería ella la ministra.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estoy viendo el telediario de tv1.
> 
> La descomunal campaña mediática para hacer de una bobada que todo el mundo sabe desde el primer día, el mayor de los escándalos , lógicamente intenta tapar la traición de Sánchez liberando a los criminales " catalanes " sicarios de los enemigos de España, que a punto estuvieron de provocar una guerra civil.
> 
> ...



Qué mal le sentó el estar detrás de una columna!!!


----------



## acitisuJ (24 Nov 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Bueno, pero eso no fue "violencia política", fue "jarabe democrático"...


----------



## Vanatico (24 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué mal le sentó el estar detrás de una columna!!!



Iglesias no eligio sabiamente.
Tania es mas mujer,menos loca y no ha tragado toda la leche que Irene.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## djvan (24 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>




Tomároslo a broma pero yo escucho a esta y estoy escuchando a largo Caballero cuando lanzaba amenazas al resto del hemiciclo llamando a todos fascistas y que iban a imponerse por las buenas o por las malas. En las urnas o en las calles…


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Nov 2022)

Lo de hablar del paro de España ya si eso para otro dia jaja

Menudo cortina de humo os han metido con la jefa ésta. Una crack en lo suyo.

Así estáis vosotros hablando de imbecilidades todo el día.


----------



## Marvelita (24 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pues yo creo que a la derecha no le interesa que dimita. Cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan.



obivamente cuanto peor mejor, al menos en este caso

Lo cierto es que montero cae en todas las trampas que le tienden, para que nos vamos a engañar.

violencia politica... 

en fin


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> obivamente cuanto peor mejor, al menos en este caso
> 
> Lo cierto es que montero cae en todas las trampas que le tienden, para que nos vamos a engañar.
> 
> ...



No se descarta ni una. Entra al trapo, monta un circo y sale llorando.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Lo de hablar del paro de España ya si eso para otro dia jaja
> 
> Menudo cortina de humo os han metido con la jefa ésta. Una crack en lo suyo.
> 
> Así estáis vosotros hablando de imbecilidades todo el día.



De hecho nada de lo que sucede en el Congreso tiene la mínima importancia.


----------



## un mundo feliz (24 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Lo de hablar del paro de España ya si eso para otro dia jaja
> 
> *Menudo cortina de humo os han metido con la jefa ésta*. Una crack en lo suyo.
> 
> Así estáis vosotros hablando de imbecilidades todo el día.



Es la madre de todas las cortinas de humo. Por eso no la van a echar. La menestra es como un rompeolas, le da igual todo. Y lo peor de todo, que es fiel reflejo de una mayoria de españoles que apoyan todas estas leyes a cual mas infame.

Y tampoco la van a echar porque las leyes que han salido de su ministerio son imposiciones que vienen dictadas de fuera.

El problema no es la menestra, el problema que tenemos es de millones y millones de españoles para los cuales no hay suficientes calificativos recogidos en la RAE, un problema enquistado de muy dificil solución. Porque cuando uno escucha a los abogados contarte como funciona la livg, te explota la cabeza y te pones de muy mala ostia al comprobar que millones y millones de españoles dan su apoyo a esta atrocidad.


----------



## Bass_1 (24 Nov 2022)

Santa Irene Montero, patrona de los violadores y agresores sexuales, buen título le va a quedar para la posteridad.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Nov 2022)

Muchas chicas jovenes piensan que la opción de trepar chupando pollas es fácil y éxitosa.

Pero pasan los años y lo que dejas atrás no es bonito de recordar.


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Nov 2022)

Alfonso Rojo: “El honor de las cajeras, el cónyuge Iglesias, los pucheros de Irene y los pardillos” - YouTube 

Pablo Iglesias criticaba a la mujer de Aznar pero ahora dice que le parece bien - YouTube


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues qué horror.



O sea que tetuda, de coño peludo y de derechas.


----------



## Catalinius (24 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Yo la veo cada día mas desquiciada



Para mi que se mete algo y no solo por debajo


----------



## Catalinius (24 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



Que llamen fascistas a políticos que cumplen y juran la Constitución Española creo


----------



## Jordanpt (24 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo veo una roja peligrosa que quiere enfrentar y alguien que la maneja con aviesas intenciones y un nacionalpagafantas jijijajeísta abriendo un hilo creyendose listo siendo...



Supongo que el que la maneja con aviesas intenciones va por Pedro Sánchez.

Después de ver el vídeo completo esta claro que los únicos que les dicen 4 verdades y plantan cara a esos rojos peligrosos son tus queridos nacionalpagafantas.

Los nacionalsocialistas de verdad hablan en los foros de Internet solo.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Los que hoy hablan de violencia política en el Congreso son los mismos que decían que la sangre en la cabeza de una diputada de Vox después de una pedrada era ketchup. 

Menos lloros.


----------



## loveisintheair (24 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cada vez que abre la boca Irene Montero, se agranda todavia mas la figura de Yolanda Diaz.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Nov 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


>



No le encuentro la gracia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No le encuentro la gracia.



No tienes sentido del humor. Como dirían, son pico y pala.


----------



## XRL (24 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Pues yo espero que si la desquiciada se suicida no sea un suicidio ampliado, sus hijos no tienen culpa de nada y bastante desgracia tienen con tener unos padres como esos.



al menos no se criaran en un barrio moronegro cani y con patrimonio

ya tienen muchísimo mas que muchos que nacen sin propiedades familiares


----------



## waukegan (24 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



"Violencia política" es decirle lo que todo el mundo piensa, incluyendo gran parte de las bases de su propio partido.

Sin embargo, llamar "fascistas" a decenas de diputados, eso no, eso no es violencia política. Eso es ser una maravillosa persona.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Nov 2022)

Y además la chupa de naravilla.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Jolines alguien me ha llevado la contraria, quiero irme con mi mamá y que conste en acta. Caca, culo, pedo, pis, fachas, nazis, Franco, repetir, repetir, repetir.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271184
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271182



Salvo la pasta, que la recibe con el ojete abierto, se nota demasiado que el chiringuito le queda demasiado grande... Lo gracioso es que luego vivirá de ello con vómitos femimonguers. Se está labrando su futuro comeRatas. Me jugaría la cuneta de mierda, a que acaba con un empresaurio o algo peor.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Nov 2022)

«Más *derechos*, más derechos…», dice.
Pero de los *deberes* para con los demás (las personas, incluyendo sobre todo a Dios) ni hablar.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es que la oposición, en vez de decir cosas que todos sabemos de Irene Montero, no haga cada día un recuento de los casos en que se ha reducido la condena por la aplicación de la nefasta "Ley del sí es sí"


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## loveisintheair (24 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La pucheritos está para camisa de fuerza y habitación acolchada, un día de estos se hará daño a sí misma o le meterá un tiro en el pene, con una de las famosas balas, al señorito Rata.



Dios te oiga


----------



## colpri (24 Nov 2022)

lleva las tetas sueltas, no?


----------



## Cathar (24 Nov 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


>



Curiosamente, "su" guillotina, no habla de pasarla por las 17 comunidades feudales.....
Esta no sabe nada de lo que fue su anhelada "revolución francesa".


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (24 Nov 2022)

es un caso de estudio, la señora esta, una loca siendo ministra, que respuestas da, no es capaz ni de defender sus leyes, es todo fascistas sois los terrorista y os vamos a parar, no se en que barricada cree estar, pero en la realidad no esta, en el congreso, siendo ministra y defendiendo su ley del si es si, eso no sabe hacerlo, que nivelazo de barricada tiene la señora


----------



## Registrador (24 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?



Seguro q se refiere a los 1.000 asesinados por los socios del Gobierno del que ella es parte.


----------



## Kluster (24 Nov 2022)

Odiseo dijo:


> ¿Qué rayos es "violencia política"?


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Nov 2022)

Hija de perra supurando bilis. Mejor ver el vídeo con gafas protectoras.


----------



## Lefri (25 Nov 2022)

Que pena dá ver a los que desgobiernan España, y lo que es peor, nadie hace nada por evitarlo.

El que calla, consiente.


----------



## SOPLADORSORBEDOR (25 Nov 2022)

Definición de chortina de humo.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## xzess (25 Nov 2022)

Baja por depresión en 2 días. No me extrañaría.


----------



## 4motion (25 Nov 2022)

Son putos satánicos, te extraña? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (25 Nov 2022)

Son putos satánicos, te extraña? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ominae (25 Nov 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Que pena dá ver a los que desgobiernan España, y lo que es peor, nadie hace nada por evitarlo.
> 
> El que calla, consiente.



No callan, les apoyan conscientemente. Recordemos que esta gente se ha cargado su partido, qeu era el tercero mas votado de españa, no por las demencias que dicen y hacen, sino porque se han comprado un chalet con piscina. Y vivimos rodeados de gente que piensan de este modo y no le damos importancia, cuando son como una bomba de relojeria a punto de estallar y dar el control del BOE y de nuestras vidas a la peor gente que te puedas imaginar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2022)

*Las élites extractivas *son una organización mafiosa cuya finalidad es sustraer el dinero de la población que lo genera con su trabajo, para su propio beneficio sin que aporten ningún valor a la sociedad, ya que la labor principal de los políticos es crear problemas para justificar su existencia haciendo creer que los resuelven. 

Un robo como el impuesto revolucionario de ETA y cuya única contraprestación era no meterles una bomba, es decir protegerles de ellos mismos.
Lo que en el sistema actual consiste en el acoso de hacienda y grandes multas para aterrorizar a la población sumisa y obediente .

No solo parasita la clase política, también los dirigentes de grandes compañías, en algunos casos llegados de la política, la tecnocracia financiera o los pseudointelectuales como los profesores universitarios que enseñan más ideología que conocimientos, de hecho le acaban de hacer una plaza ad hoc a Pablo Iglesias ante la evidencia de que nunca la ganaría por sus méritos.

los pordioseros del cine, que no venden una entrada y viven de las subvenciones, y que sirven como herramienta de ingeniería social para decirle a la población, a través de los guiones, como se debe de comportar y que valores son los buenos o los malos.
Se trataría de transmitir la ideología dominante a través de la cultura utilizando los medios de comunicación, con el fin de conseguir un mayor control social. *los medios construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.*

los periódicos, actualmente un negocio ruinoso que sobreviven también gracias al dinero extraído del contribuyente y las plataformas mediáticas como vehículo de propaganda y lavado de cerebro como hemos visto y estamos viendo con el coronavirus y resto de tramas.


Cuando estas elites extractivas se alían entre sí, su poder se multiplica y forman una superestructura que absorbe las energías del resto de la sociedad. La corrupción sistémica del establishment español, se pone de manifiesto cuando se ponen de acuerdo en el mismo discurso contrario al sentido común y que demuestra que todos siguen el mismo guion diseñado en el mismo despacho. 

La élite política española *tiende a provocar burbujas económicas de la que nunca se responsabiliza*, gracias a su control sobre los órganos de vigilancia.
Bankia y el resto de las cajas del rescate bancario, la burbuja inmobiliaria o los desorbitados precios de los alquileres y la vivienda, ya que ellos tienen el poder de decidir el precio del suelo a través de recalificaciones y son los responsables de toda esta situación. 


El enorme aparato estatal e institucional español tiene como finalidad el modus vivendi de todos esos parásitos sociales, que además reparten prebendas a otros parásitos con el fin de crear redes clientelares y captar el voto cautivo.

suben los impuestos, es decir recortan las rentas productivas, para que sea mayor el botín a repartir a través de chiringuitos como el ministerio de igualdad, la némesis de unas chaladas para repartirse ingentes cantidades de dinero con la disculpa de destruir a los hombres españoles. 









Irene Montero aprueba un gasto de 20.319 millones para un Plan Estratégico de Igualdad


Ministerio de Igualdad, dirigido por Irene Montero, crea un Plan de Igualdad para atender a las demandas del feminismo en políticas públicas.




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Abubilla73 (25 Nov 2022)

xzess dijo:


> Baja por depresión en 2 días. No me extrañaría.




Baja por desintegración disociada


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## ominae (25 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Las élites extractivas *son una organización mafiosa cuya finalidad es sustraer el dinero de la población que lo genera con su trabajo, para su propio beneficio sin que aporten ningún valor a la sociedad, ya que la labor principal de los políticos es crear problemas para justificar su existencia haciendo creer que los resuelven.



Unos cojones, la mayoria del presupuesto español se reparte todos los años entre los diversos grupos de funcionarios, pensionistas y chiringuitos varios. Es la mitad de la sociedad la que usa a la otra mitad para vivir a su costa, y para ello elijen democraticamente a estos representantes, que representan perfectamente la forma de pensar de la mitad de la sociedad española, para los que legislan constantemente y no pasa un dia sin que maquinen una nueva forma de robar dinero para darselo a sus votantes y poder seguir en el cargo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (25 Nov 2022)

¿Qué medicación créeis que toma? Porque estos disgustos no se los quita con un té de rooibos o sesiones de diez minutos de mindfulness


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Unos cojones, la mayoria del presupuesto español se reparte todos los años entre los diversos grupos de funcionarios, pensionistas y chiringuitos varios. Es la mitad de la sociedad la que usa a la otra mitad para vivir a su costa, y para ello elijen democraticamente a estos representantes, que representan perfectamente la forma de pensar de la mitad de la sociedad española, para los que legislan constantemente y no pasa un dia sin que maquinen una nueva forma de robar dinero para darselo a sus votantes y poder seguir en el cargo.



todo el entramado político es un club de la comedia que inventan sus trifulcas para dar espectáculo al populacho.

Como ejemplo lo último de la Montero, la cual se hizo la enfadada por decir que el agua moja.

Son como los tertulianos de Sálvame de Lux y Jorge Javier que montan trifulcas y " debates " de chismes y cotilleos irrelevantes pero que entretienen a la borregada mientras es saqueada a impuestos. 

La gente debería sospechar que pasa algo, ya que trabajando la pareja sin hijos, más que nunca con una altísima productividad gracias a la tecnología y mayor formación, no pueden vivir decentemente ni comprar una casa como hicieron nuestros padres y abuelos durante el franquismo , trabajando solo el hombre en trabajos precarios y criando a 6 hijos de media.


----------



## Can Cervecero (25 Nov 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Unos cojones, la mayoria del presupuesto español se reparte todos los años entre los diversos grupos de funcionarios, pensionistas y chiringuitos varios. Es la mitad de la sociedad la que usa a la otra mitad para vivir a su costa, y para ello elijen democraticamente a estos representantes, que representan perfectamente la forma de pensar de la mitad de la sociedad española, para los que legislan constantemente y no pasa un dia sin que maquinen una nueva forma de robar dinero para darselo a sus votantes y poder seguir en el cargo.




Ambos argumentos, el suyo y el de Ataraxio, son compatibles


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Las élites extractivas *son una organización mafiosa cuya finalidad es sustraer el dinero de la población que lo genera con su trabajo, para su propio beneficio sin que aporten ningún valor a la sociedad, ya que la labor principal de los políticos es crear problemas para justificar su existencia haciendo creer que los resuelven.
> 
> Un robo como el impuesto revolucionario de ETA y cuya única contraprestación era no meterles una bomba, es decir protegerles de ellos mismos.
> Lo que en el sistema actual consiste en el acoso de hacienda y grandes multas para aterrorizar a la población sumisa y obediente .
> ...



Si bien es cierto, que solo hay que rascar un poco en cualquier diputada del parlamento para dar con quien es su padre o su marido que la puso ahí.

Por eso se ha revolucionado tanto el hormiguero. 

De tantísimos casos ( todos ) destaca el de la chalada de Celia Villalobos, que por cierto militó en el partido comunista, como tantos otros que cambiaron de ideología a conveniencia, porque todo es una tragicomedia. 

la mujer de Pedro Arriola, otro izquierdista arrepentido, no habría sido la alcaldesa de Málaga, ministra y presidenta del congreso de los diputados, si no fuese la señora de . 
Su vida habría sido la de una ama de casa parloteando con las vecinas los chismes del barrio. 











La extravagante, y lucrativa, historia de Arriola, marido de Villalobos: el 'bienpagao' del PP


Izquierdista 'arrepentido', padre del ‘váyase, Sr. González’ y el ‘traiciona a los muertos, Sr. Zapatero’, dirige ahora la estrategia ‘escapista’ de R...




www.elplural.com










Pedro Arriola - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




















Celia Villalobos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








Las frases de Celia Villalobos


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (26 Nov 2022)

esta política es un reflejo fiel de la sociedad, nepotismo, victimismo y a costa del trabajador pusilánime y cobarde


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (26 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿Qué medicación créeis que toma? Porque estos disgustos no se los quita con un té de rooibos o sesiones de diez minutos de mindfulness



Trastorno límite de la personalidad con rasgos narcisistas, esta es dificil que tome medicación de ningún tipo , no reconocen su trastorno y estan muy bien adaptados a la sociedad. Las lágrimas no son de depresión , es un mecanismo para manipular y victimizarse cuando están siendo descubiertos.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Trastorno límite de la personalidad con rasgos narcisistas, esta es dificil que tome medicación de ningún tipo , no reconocen su trastorno y estan muy bien adaptados a la sociedad. Las lágrimas no son de depresión , es un mecanismo para manipular y victimizarse cuando están siendo descubiertos.




Cierto, lo has calado.

Ademas en varias fotos sale empericada, lo cual aun ahonda mas en sus delirios narcisistas a los narcisos, reforzando sus ideas grandilocuentes.


----------



## Saluter (26 Nov 2022)

Yo no la veo al borde del llanto, yo lo que veo es que se ha defendido muy bien y con mucha garra y excitación. Los fachas veis lo que queréis ver y os lo inventáis todo. Por cierto la política me la trae al pairo, que vote su fruta madre.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Nov 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Joder CM, estás desatado. No estoy hablando ni siquiera de política. Estoy hablando de que esta señora está presumiendo de algo que, por lo que he visto, no tiene ningún valor.
> Tú que cojones sabes de lo que pienso yo de Ayuso, Bonilla o los demás? Estoy criticando lo ridículo de presumir de matriculitas en un master de psicología.




Querras decir master de phellatios


----------



## un mundo feliz (26 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Yo no la veo al borde del llanto, yo lo que veo es que se ha defendido muy bien y con mucha garra y excitación. Los fachas veis lo que queréis ver y os lo inventáis todo. Por cierto la política me la trae al pairo, que vote su fruta madre.



Las lágrimas de cocodrilo de la menestra no han cambiado nada. Se ha defendido a ojos de sus feligreses y no a ojos de quienes la tienen bien calada. Con actos así se va profundizando mas y mas la polarización de la sociedad. Por un lado los que piden mas y mas recortes de derechos y libertades creyendo que es lo contrario y por otro los que no nos dejamos doblegar. Y todo esto, ojo, al margen de políticos aprovechados de cualquiera de las formaciones políticas. Y luego está un colosal porcentaje de población a los que les da todo igual, todo igual hasta que la realidad patea su gordo y seboso trasero.


----------



## Jose (26 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pues yo creo que a la derecha no le interesa que dimita. Cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan.



+1,

Pero los presupuestos ( lo único importante del año) ya están aprobados.

El PSOE lo sabe.

En podemos son tan ineptos que se hacen daño solos y caen en todas las trampas. Es cuestión de tiempo que un idiota motivado la fastidie a lo grande. 

En lo que queda de aquí a elecciones , si la cajera está guardada en el chalet cuidando los críos , mejor.

Ahora a dar un par de puñaladas a indepes y Bildu etarras para poder presentarse como algo limpio de cara a elecciones y en paz.

Luego si hay que pactar porque no llega.... Ya volverán a vender a su madre si hace falta.


Es la magia de la política.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Abubilla73 (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Repugnante!! La señore Monteré es indudable gna de la sede parlamentaria.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Manifestación feminista en Madrid con una pancarta que es clara violencia política contra Irene Montero. Luego que si la pobre llora.


----------



## DUDH (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Manifestación feminista en Madrid con una pancarta que es clara violencia política contra Irene Montero. Luego que si la pobre llora.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273115



Es una manifestación machista y fascista


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## spitfire (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## DUDH (26 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



No recuerdo esa bronca, pero menuda pinta de garrulla arrabalera tiene la llorona


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Novum (27 Nov 2022)

Jajaja


----------



## Falnesatar (27 Nov 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Ella no es el mal, ella sólo es sierva del mal. Los que mandan en ella tienen la responsabilidad. Montero es una bipeda de usar y tirar.
> Pasa lo mismo con Sánchez. Era el que tocaba y si no hubiera estado el habrian puesto a otro igual o peor
> La democracia es una farsa donde nos dan a elegir entre varios mayordomos de las élites globalistas



Y les va genial que nos quedemos mirando al dedo que señala, en este caso los mayordomos y tontos útiles de usar y tirar.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué está siempre enfadada Irene?


----------



## Lefri (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Por qué está siempre enfadada Irene?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275017



Porque sabe muy bien que el chollo se le acaba.

Día que pasa, día que menos lugares le quedan donde visitar con profundidad. Su garganta y su bolsillo se seca.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

No sé qué clase de personas son los progres como para que les preocupe más el bienestar de Irene Montero que el de las víctimas de los 32 violadores que han salido ya a la calle gracias a su ley del solo sí es sí. 

Por la ministra revientan las RRSS y por las víctimas enmudecén.


----------



## spitfire (28 Nov 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Porque sabe muy bien que el chollo se le acaba.
> 
> Día que pasa, día que menos lugares le quedan donde visitar con profundidad. Su garganta y su bolsillo se seca.



No seas tan crédulo: las femiNaZis tienen una *subvención por denunciar hombres* en tribunales; denunciar a un hombre supone que la femiNaZi empieza a cobrar 426€/mes hasta que termine el juicio.
No te puedes ni imaginar la cantidad de femijetas que están viviendo de esta paguita sólo por denunciar.
Ergo.... no creo que La Pasionaria vaya a perder tantos apoyos, las femilocas la adoran (y los violadores también  )


----------



## cuasi-pepito (28 Nov 2022)

Su modelo a seguir es Bibiana Aido, que vive *DE PUTA MADRE DESDE HACE MAS DE UNA DECADA* , y encima nadie se entera.

Chaletazo y proyección internacional que le asegura puestazo en la ONU...hasta el de Secretaria de la ONU de aquí a unos años podría acceder Irene Montero.


----------



## Taxis. (28 Nov 2022)

Rebaja récord de condena por la ley del 'sí es sí': siete años menos de prisión a dos violadores


La Audiencia de Cantabria ha aplicado la rebaja más abultada de condena hasta la fecha por la ley del solo sí es sí. Dos condenados por violación tendrán que cumplir siete...




www.elmundo.es





Cuánto daño está haciendo este desgobierno a nuestro país…


----------



## Vanatico (28 Nov 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Rebaja récord de condena por la ley del 'sí es sí': siete años menos de prisión a dos violadores
> 
> 
> La Audiencia de Cantabria ha aplicado la rebaja más abultada de condena hasta la fecha por la ley del solo sí es sí. Dos condenados por violación tendrán que cumplir siete...
> ...



Que entre pitos,flautas y trombones...en 4-5 años empezarian a salir?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 Nov 2022)

Nunca hubo ahí nadie al volante.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 Nov 2022)

Del diario de sesiones se tiene que borrar todo lo que les moleste y lo que tenga que ver con esa pareja de hijos de puta aunque sea verdad.

Que el es hijo de terrorista como el mismo afirmó.

Que ella está ahí por ser mujer del anterior, que no es que ya sea verdad es que es tan evidente que molestarse por eso es absurdo.

Yo lo que hacía si tuviera potestad es llenar tres sesiones completas del diario con esos dos hechos.


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (29 Nov 2022)

Que no os engañen los guarros, antifas y pro-etarras: quieren que penséis que VOX estaba a favor de las vacunas y los pasaportes covid


Mientras tanto, ellos irán a votar a Pedro Sánchez, a Yolanda Díaz y a Irene Montero Algunos ejemplos: @zapatitos @xicomalo @NPI @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos @Komanche O_o @Vilux @-carrancas @Pabloom @kopke @dabuti @Gorrión @Pollepolle




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Nov 2022)

Brutal


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)




----------

